# How Many Blowguns Do You Own ?



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

OK, for me since I can't own one that shoots, I have a small one that is from the Amazon (the tube was blocked by customs as it was coming into California).

When I had shot (in the 60's and even early 70's) I had two Jivaro 5 1/2 footers, a 4 1/2 footer (all 38ish cal), my two home made 50 cals were about 6' as best I can remember.

If I was in a free state, like most parts of the United States, I would probably own a couple 5 footers and maybe a couple of 4 footers, and maybe on 3 footer. I think I would go for 50 cal as at my age they would be easier to blow as I don't have the volume I did 40 years ago ;- ) Even back in the day the 6 footer was long and it was a pain to schlep around ... I actually found the 4 1/2 footer the most convenient and had enough zip for my use. I'm sure I got away with the 4 1/2 footer as good as it was because I made darts that were missiles. Piano wire and/or perfect bamboo skewers for the most part and light paper glued and hardened cones (bamboo darts used corks too, later used Tyvek for cones). My darts were very fast, all alike and as close to my specs as I could make them.

How say you ?

How many BG's do you have and what lengths ? Do you roll your own or are they store bought ? You make your own darts or just buy a bucket full and be done with it ?

Just a bunch of questions from an older once BG shooter from a once free state ;- (

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

I currently have two, a Cold Steel big bore and a 50 caliber one by Extreme Precision.


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

JTslinger said:


> I currently have two, a Cold Steel big bore and a 50 caliber one by Extreme Precision.


Do you make your own darts or just buy them ? Like most folks I assume you use your blowgun for fun shooting and not much hunting. If I was able to have one, I would probably use it for plinking and target shooting >>> maybe use clay balls for pesty Starlings, but that is about it !

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Ive made some for my big bore, bit my 50 caliber one yet. I live in suburban hell, so I use them for plinking.


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

JTslinger said:


> Ive made some for my big bore, bit my 50 caliber one yet. I live in suburban hell, so I use them for plinking.


'Suburban Hell" lol, lol.

Well my state is not exactly Utopia

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

I enjoy visiting Cali, it wouldn’t live there.


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

JTslinger said:


> I enjoy visiting Cali, it wouldn't live there.


Great place to visit ..... the laws are just to horrible to live here if you absolutely don't have to. This is one very, very expensive state to live in, unless you are out in the country, away from the big cities !

wll


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

My pride and joy that never gets shot (so far) is an ironwood antique imported from Borneo almost fifty years ago by a guy who was helping with the construction of water treatment plants. Just over six feet long and about a .38 caliber with an iron spear lashed to the muzzle.

I also have about a dozen commercial barrels including a five foot Cold Steel Magnum and four foot Pro with the extra wall thickness, three or four Close Tolerance four foot fifties and two three foot Close Tolerance fifty cals. Two regular four foot forties, one four foot Tufram forty caliber and a couple three foot forties.

My home made and customs include a lot of Online Metals tubes including a four foot stainless stick with an I.D. around.395" and a six foot aluminum tube with an I.D. of .555. Sadly, I have yet to make a dart for the .555 but I have shot a few close fits through it and I suspect it will be a favorite for mid-range pest control. I also have about six .64 caliber Macklanburg-Dunkin aluminum tubes in four and six foot lengths and about five rivercane blowguns I picked up at the Cherokee National Holiday celebrations in Tahlequah, Oklahoma. I've also got some sticks of EMT but the only one of those I shoot is a fishing rig with a reel and tethered dart.

I have made a few milk jug cones, a lot of paper cones and rolled enough thistle cones that one out of three attempts will get me a usable dart but I've got a long way to go before I'll ever roll a set good enough to seriously compete in Tahlequah. I could buy some there but that defeats the purpose.


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

neondog said:


> My pride and joy that never gets shot (so far) is an ironwood antique imported from Borneo almost fifty years ago by a guy who was helping with the construction of water treatment plants. Just over six feet long and about a .38 caliber with an iron spear lashed to the muzzle.
> 
> I also have about a dozen commercial barrels including a five foot Cold Steel Magnum and four foot Pro with the extra wall thickness, three or four Close Tolerance four foot fifties and two three foot Close Tolerance fifty cals. Two regular four foot forties, one four foot Tufram forty caliber and a couple three foot forties.
> 
> ...


Great response , said I was not going to post much and then folks started to post all of a sudden ;- )

Anyway, I can't legally own a blowgun in California, but back in the day I used 40 and 50 cal BG's for sure. I used the 50's for hunting the most and they were just over 6 ' if I remember.

The very, very best material for dart making INHO is Tyvek .. it is WATERPROOF, slippery, does not rip, and adheres to quite a few glues, including some great double face acrylic tapes. Used Tyvek in the latter part of my BG days. I did not have the huge choice and quality of adhesives you have today, I'm sure AI could make them much better if I was allowed to.

I used my 4' and 5" blowguns most of the time as when I got to 6+ feet it was a chore to get around.

The only BG's I have today are my old Jivaro's and a couple of the old .50 cal that I made in the '60's ..... all have been blocked so they are unusable unless the glued in core is bored or somehow pounded out, would probably ruin the BG, (I have them as stuff I had when I was a kid). It would be MUCH easier to run over to a hardware store and buy a 6' piece of pipe. Not sure if pipe is against the law yet in California, but I'm sure it will be soon, and go from there).

Still to this day the BG is one of my all time favorite survival type tools ... it can be made from just a pipe and ammo can be made from all kinds of stuff. In addition your pipe can be in your garage for 40 years and it would be as good as the day you got it (assuming it was dry). Ammo also can be stored and be good 40 years from now ..... wire if kept dry should be fine, Tyvek will last for many, many years, or you can use paper and white glue in a pinch.

Really a great tool to have in your bag of tricks !

Thank you again for the response ;- )

wll


----------

